# Tip for bushings



## papaturner (Apr 19, 2007)

Don`t know whose idea it was to use shower curtain hooks to store bushings but it was an excellent idea......works great. I added 1 inch dia. i.d. tags to label them,made it rasier to locate each one .  thank you for the suggestion. Perry


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 19, 2007)

Most recently, that was Don Ward's idea; but I think he borrowed it from Heloise??[][]


----------

